# Android Phone Misery



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I recently aquired a Sony Erricson android phone which seems OK.

I really want to download/install some applications from Android Market.

I have created an account and can login OK.

Whenever I try to download an app I get this error message:-

"There are no Android phones associated with this account. Please sign in with a different account."

Searching around, many people have this problem but there doesnt seem to be an answer that I can understand.......

ALSO I have downloaded a few apps to my PC as .apk files, but I dont seem to be able to install these either!!!

I would prefer this method as my credit vanishes ulta=quick if I go online

Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Thanks Ken


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Regal325 said:


> I recently aquired a Sony Erricson android phone which seems OK.
> 
> I really want to download/install some applications from Android Market.
> 
> ...


Difficult to help you out really Ken, particularly if you can't get on the market.

If you can get on the Market then its pretty simple to use the APK files, but you have to download a file manager called Astro File Manager first. Without this you can't handle the APK files.

When you can access the market, simply download and install Astro, then copy the Relevant APK file to your internal memory. Start Astro, Navigate to the file, select the file, allow Astro to open its app manager and it will install it for you. You can then delete the APK file to save memory.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This happened to me as well....

Yoou login to the Market site and get exactly the message that Ken gets

So, feenix, you CANNOT download ANY files because of the above message, so AStro is unavailable....

I just gave up after trying on 3 different PCs wIN7, and two Vista machines

Roger


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Try this.

Log on to http://market.android.com

1 Click on My Account

2 Click on Recovering Password

Enter password (to validate itâ€™s you)

Under the SMS Section:

Click Edit

If phone number is there â€" remove your phone number â€" if number not there, go to step 6

3 Save

4 Sign Out

5 Sign back in, go back to same page as needed â€" or if prompted:

6 Enter and save your phone number

7 Sign out

Log on to http://market.android.com

Click on My Market Account

Click Settings tab â€" your phone should now appear!


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

You can use Applanet too. Is like Android Market but all apps are a lot cheaper *wink*. You have to download APK cos Applanet not allowed in normal Market. It work for me but then I sometimes get Parse Error on Applanet. Anyone know?


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

I had the same and after googling there wasn't any answer.

But when I tried the market 48hrs later it just worked so I think its just a bit slow to register you


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

fftopic2: An Android watch to go with your Android phone. fftopic2: (vendor image)


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ask at XDA Developers forums. Go to the Sony Ericsson section. They are the gurus.


----------

